# RIP WO Michael Joseph Lukacs- 8 Feb 2017



## sarahsmom (12 Feb 2017)

Recently learned of the passing of this great man, patrol partner to my spouse way back when and just a great friend. He was very sick, and now he can rest.

http://www.parkmemorial.com/book-of-memories/2841494/Lukacs-Warrant-Officer-Michael-Joseph-/obituary.php

In lieu of flowers, the family is requesting donations be made to the Military Police Fund for Blind Children, National Defence Headquarters, 2200 Walkley Road, Ottawa, ON K1A 0K2 www.mpfbc.com.


----------



## WA88 (7 Mar 2017)

Didn't know him, but sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.


----------

